# Anyone use the Auto focus selector lock? Why?



## gl600

Just like the title... why have you used it?
I can't imagine a situation where i would want it on lock.


----------



## PhotoXopher

I use it sometimes... usually when I want to focus and recompose, I'll lock it on the center or center and down one or two spots, focus and recompose.


----------



## Big Mike

I keep mine locked at all times.  I don't want the camera choosing which one of the points to use.  It doesn't know what I want to focus on.  

I use the centre point about 97% of the time (it's the only cross type sensor on my camera (and only with F2.8 lenses)).


----------



## gl600

I see...
@Big Mike: Why wouldn't you just keep your camera set on single point selection?


----------



## Big Mike

Is there a difference :scratch:  
On my camera, I can choose to use all points or just one point.

All I know is that I don't use the mode where the camera can use any or all of the focus points.


----------



## IgsEMT

When I'm shooting, I keep an eye of these things but during family events, when have to give camera to someone, to eliminate user-focusing-error,  I lock the focus to center.


----------



## gl600

i use the same mode, but there is a switch on the back of my D90 (also on the D80, maybe others?) That lock the point selected i.e. you will not be able to change the selected point to a different one. (I.e. if you have the middle point selected and the lock is on, clicking the left arrow on the pad will not change the selected point.)


----------



## Big Mike

Crazy Nikons :scratch:


----------



## shmne

Big Mike said:


> Crazy Nikons :scratch:



+1


----------



## kundalini

If I focus with my thumb, then my index finger only has to concentrate on _rolling over_ the shutter release, rather than pressing down on it.  This has the benefit to reduce camera shake.


----------



## PhotoXopher

No, we're talking the focus selector - no AF-ON.


----------



## kundalini

My bad....... I'm still suffering from this past weekend.  In that case, no.


----------



## kami

I combined a series of photos of myself (and my clones) cleaning my room while using the camera remote. To prevent the camera from selecting a focus everytime, I had the focus on lock.


----------



## lvcrtrs

I mostly use the center AF point and keep the Focus Selector Lock on as I have found that somehow using the up/down/L/R selector I have actually changed the focus point a few times. For the rare times I want to use a different focus point I can flip the switch. Most times though I'll just put the subject in the center, use the the Focus Lock button (p 57 of the D90 manual) and recompose. It's quicker to do.


----------

